# Women of Egypt



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

BBC News - Women of Tahrir: Frustration at revolution's failures

For those of you who would like to see the documentry


Hanan Razek's Your World documentary will be broadcast on the BBC World Service on Saturday 7 of January, and repeated on Sunday and Monday.


----------

